# 2000 "up and coming" Thomas Tompion



## nichec

Ladies and gentlemen, as your host today, I am proud to present the unbelievable, indescribable, *Mr. Thomas Tompion*. A nature intellect with sharp wit and tender heart.........

My beloved* TT*, I love your jokes and posts so much that.......that........I will have to kill you if you leave me one day 

Congratulations!!!!! (care for an American hug?....Yeah, I knew you would say no, I am just asking........)


----------



## Trisia

Why, thank you, Nichec, for this wonderful opportunity to express my sheer admiration for a true gentleman: witty, competent, subtle and amazingly clever.

Dear Mr Thomas Tompion, I too love your posts, I always learn something new when I read them, and having such a source of knowledge is something I'm really grateful for.
Soooo, keep those posts coming! (and we'll keep congratulating...  and, from time to time, making fun, too... he-he)
 
Hurray for 2*T*, for his 2K


----------



## cheshire

nichec's caption reads: "I'll kill you gently with my eyes if you leave me!"

Words can't express how much I owe you!


----------



## Harry Batt

LUTEFISK, LEFSE, TAG SKAJ DA HAJ, 

THOMAS TOMPION, 

Rah ! Rah ! Rah!

Seeing your name is a signal to standby for Wisdom.
Congratulations on the 2000 
/s/ John Bridell, Minneapolis as HARRY BATT


----------



## jonquiliser

As I've also had the pleasure to read your jokes and get help from you, I too wanted to pop by and leave a little word of appreciation . Well done on these 2,000 wise and witty posts!


----------



## zazap

Thanks for your help and congratulations, Thomas! Keep up the good work!

 ZAZAP
​


----------



## The Scrivener

*Well done Thomas!*
*Sincere Congratulations*​ 
 MM ​


----------



## mimi2

Dear *Thomas Tompion.*
*Congratulations!*
I am very glad to come here to congratulate you on your reaching 2000 beautiful posts.
I am sorry. I am late because I am busy working in my garden all the morning.
I am also bringing some fresh flowers with me and a lot of smiles.
Here are the flowers for you I have just picked from my garden. I am sure they are not as beautiful as yours but they are symbols of my gratitude to you for helping me improve my English.
I love your posts, your sense of humor and your kindness.
I feel very happy whenever you show up on the forum.
Thank you for all you have done for us. 
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/mlngvt/photo/294928804434122695/0


----------



## quietdandelion

Congratulations, Thomas Thompion, on your 2K.
Actually your one post is worth my one k, and I don't think this post of mine will add any honor or value to your talents, your quick wits, and your bountiful knowledge. You're a piece of sterling gold, and you don't need my praise to prove to others that you're true because truth is always true.
Therefore I'm going to stop bringing coals to New Castle, but I'm going to say that you're a kind, generous, and helpful guy. If I am a girl, I'll say what nichec has said.

Kindest regards,

QD


----------



## JamesM

Thank you, Thomas, for your constant contributions to the English Only forum.  I'm always interested to see what you have to say about a subject, and I've learned a great deal from you.

Looking forward to 2,000 more!

- James


----------



## panjandrum

Thanks TT, it's been fun.

Here's to many, many more deep and thought-provoking contributions.

panj


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations, Thomas! A good read, always.
I look forward to reading another few thousand TT posts.

Lola


----------



## AWordLover

Congratulations, 
    Thomas !!
        I always enjoy
            an opportunity
                to see
                    your slant on
                         a topic.

Please keep up the great work.
AWordLover


----------



## Eva Maria

Only 2000? Your posts are so consistent that they seem to be many more!

Your circumspect yet humorous writings are like those red wines which have a serious appearence in the bottle, but once in the glass you discover a myriad of beautiful cherry, deep rose and ruby shades of red.

Congratulations to the most amusing of English gentlemen! 

Kisses,

Eva Maria


----------



## Arrius

All my respect and admiration, Thomas, from your expatriate fellow countryman, Arrius!


----------



## dn88

Congratulations to you, dear Thomas Tompion, for all your invaluable contributions to the WR forums. I always relish discussing with you. You are doing a great job here. 

Best regards,

dn88


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Dear All,

Thank you all for your kind words and good wishes.  It's been great fun and very instructive getting to know you a little.  I'm the one who am/is (remember that discussion?) grateful for all your kindness, intelligence, and good humour.

Best wishes,

Thomas


----------

